# About me :)



## Mozart (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all! I would like to introduce myself. My name is Matt and i am from eastern Quebec, Canada. I have been sudying freemasonry for a couple years now, hoping that one day i can get in. I already contacted the nearest lodge, but unfortunately i live 2 hours away and they don't think that it's fine, even though i don't care about the drive to get there. For now i keep on doing researches and still live masonry (as far as i know about it) with all my heart and soul. Maybe one day a lodge will open closer, we'll see. I am more than happy to have find an app like this one. Finally a nice place to get in touch with others  I already read a couple posts on here and it's pretty interesting already. If you feel like it, don't hesitate to msg me. New friends are always welcome! 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.glquebec.org/index.php/masonic-directory-menu/maps

Double checking that you know of the lodge locator to see if there are closer lodges to you.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome to the boards. It is a great place to learn about freemasonry.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome, friend. Good luck with your Quest.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 29, 2013)

If you are south of the Seaway maybe there's a lodge in New Brunswick or Maine that's closer.

If you're north of the Seaway we exchanged PMs where you mentioned another option.  It's not an option that I could acknowledge, but, well, when your choices are limited you need to take that fact into account.


----------



## Mozart (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you. Actually i live 2hours drive east of Quebec City. As i discussed in PM, there are other lodges, where i wont even try as they are not regular  So now i'm hoping some masons would open one closer  I'll keep looking on here, now i do have a good contact base. Any idea about regular paramasonic organisation, that could satisfy my needs for a while?  thx again!


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 29, 2013)

Since you don't plan to go for that other option that I can't recommend, do you mean other fraternities that do not claim any Masonic relationship?

I have a high opinion of the Elks, Knights of Colombus, Odd Fellows, AMORC, Rotary and American Legion.  I have not checked if there is a Canadian Legion but there are bound to be some sort of veteran society available.


----------



## Mozart (Aug 29, 2013)

I was thinking about something like the shriners or more related to masonry. I am far from being a veteran with war stories to tell  I was born and raised in a catholic family, then older, i went with my own beliefs.  I feel like there is something more than Jesus and what we have been told to believe in. I tried walking on water and i can assure you it doesn't work. I always wanted to seek further. I want to share with everyone to help making this world one big united nation. There is a lot of so called secret societies i could get in easily, but that is not what I want. Fiat Lux


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome to this forum.


----------



## stevens43 (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome brother


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome!!


----------

